# My Chaos Lord Carnosaur conversion



## The Wraithlord

This is my Nurgle Lord on a Daemonic Steed made from a fantasy Carnosaur and some Chaos bike bitz. I deliberately kept the mutations and marks to a minimum (only the holes on the shoulder show allegiance) as my army is supposed to be a newly converted one. The scales are also highlighted very very subtly with dark greys to show an ashy look which unfortunately didn't come out in the pics.

Comments and thoughts are always appreciated.


----------



## FrozenOrb

The painting is excellent, but this on first appearance looks more Khorne or Word Bearer's than Nurgle.

Like you say it's newly converted but my problem with that is this guy has many gifts. Gifts that are only bestowed on Chaos Marines after they have served Papa Nurgle for hundreds if not thousands of years.

Don't get me wrong though. It's an outstanding centrepiece, and better than anything I could produce.


----------



## blkdymnd

yeah, i agree that it is sooo not nurgly, very much Khorne looking, but holy cow what execution!


----------



## Anphicar

Beautiful paint job, great base!

And, i hate to be a broken record, but it doesnt look Nurgly.

And yeah, I'm jealous. :lol:


----------



## jigplums

AWESOME. The base lets the model down though.


----------



## The Son of Horus

I've been kicking around doing something similar myself to represent a model with daemonic stature. Very well executed. 

One of the things about daemonic gifts is that you can model them however the hell you want. My problem with the way the rules are written is that a lot of them can be innate skills or old hardware rather than actual daemonic gifts, so it's possible to have just a really really mean, grizzled veteran with some cool toys who's not all that favored. A refractor field could be modelled to represent Daemonic Aura, for example, and corrupted Terminator Honours can be daemonic mutation. Heck, my Sons of Horus lord is modelled with a Chaos Warrior shield from the fantasy range, which I use to represent both daemonic aura (as it's supposed to be a prototype storm shield) and a daemon rune (since the thing covers the majority of his body and happens to have a huge rune of Chaos Undivided on it.) Neither are actual gifts, but are fairly clear on the model. I always tell my opponent what my characters have since I convert almost all my models anyway, just so there's not any question later on.


----------



## hellric

Excellent paint job, the steed is fantastic. The model doesn't look that Nurglesque, but this is no problem for me, I d'ont like Nurgle as usually pictured so I love your model.

Only thing I found "bizarre" is the exhaust on the steed ?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

Dude you can paint !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! the carnasaur looks awesome!!!


----------



## Galahad

That, my friend, is a 22 of pure liquid badass squeezed into a dirty shotglass.

But yeah, the raw awesome of the dinosaur distracts from the character. Which wouldn;t be a bad thing, except for the fact that the character is/looks nurgle and the nino looks too "Healthy" he looks Khornite.

But, man, that beast is too awesome to waste. I reccomend doing up a new champion to mount on him as either undivided or khorne, and then do a new mount for the nurgle guy. Something mutated, deformed and gross looking.


----------



## slaanesh's tears

i like the model you did it justice i might just do a slaaneshi verson


----------



## Jezlad

No guessing who won the fight in this exchange!

SUPERB!


----------



## The Son of Horus

I'd been kicking around getting a Carnosaur to count as a daemon prince for a while,(let's face it, periodically, my Sons of Horus might find it amusing to unleash something big, ill-tempered, and violent on their foes...) but I might just have to stick a Son of Horus on there with a lance or something... this is just too cool a model for me not to rip the idea off.


----------



## pathwinder14

Holy crap! Holy crap! Holy crap! That is friggin awesome. I love the model, but it does look like Khorne or Word Bearers.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

I hope you will honour us with more pics of your different mini's soon Wraithlord!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Wraithlord

hellric said:


> Only thing I found "bizarre" is the exhaust on the steed ?


Hehe, look closer and you will see the front shield of a bike in its claws, the front forks are part of its front arms and he is standing on the floorboards of the bike which are coming out of its stomach . I use this not as a Daemonic Steed but as a mutated Chaos Marine Bike.




> I hope you will honour us with more pics of your different mini's soon Wraithlord!!!!!!!!!!!!


Soon as I take some more, you got it 

Oh yeah, you guys aren't the first to tell me it looks more like Khorne than Nurgle. My original idea was to do the carnosaur and have switchable models to stand on him. I just got lazy and haven't actually done it yet.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Cluckin bell thats good!
Really good I love it.


----------

